# x....Hiya Peepo ....x



## Wee-Lee (Mar 24, 2007)

Hiya everyone!!
My name Is Leanne  
im 13 years old.
I come from sotland!!
I have 2 ponies that i share with my twin Lyndsey (wee-lyndz)
Dana - show pony,that i mostly ride, &
Princess- connemara, that lndz mostly rides!!
Love them both to pieces ♥
Dats all for now!!
hope to chat soon lol,
luv yaz n leev yaz! 
Wee-Lee
xoxox


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi.............................


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hiya x


----------



## Wee-Lee (Mar 24, 2007)

heehee, fank-yooh!!! xoxox


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

